# Info on Look 251 - is this an old 361/451?



## Courant (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm considering buying a secondhand Look 251 frame and info on this frame is scarse on the internet. Apparently the frame was made in 2000. It looks very much like a 361 or a 451 frame and has the same construction.... so, I was wondering if anyone knew anything more about this frame? Was it superseeded by the 361 and then the 451?

Thanks!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

In my 1999 Look catalog it states the KG 251 shares many of the same handling and performance characteristics of the KG 181/171. An aggressive race geometry, a rigid 32MM down tube for lateral stiffness, and even Ergopower cable guides on the headtube. The KG 251 features the oversize LT aluminum lugs like it's big brother, the KG 281/171. The KG 251 weighed in at 2.100 kilogrames. The 2000 KG 261 was 1.800 kiolgrames and the KG241 was 1.950 kilogrames. After looking at everything, including the shape of the lug at the seatpost junction. I would guess that your KG 251 was a continuation of the 241.


----------

